# Bluray players getting smaller and smaller



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I just bought a refurbished Panasonic 220 bluray player, wow are they ever getting small. the weight is good (almost 7lbs) I guess its to save on cost but it makes it hard to place under any other components in a rack.


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

That's why you have to get an Oppo! They are built to last and they are component sized. It will fit nicely in a rack.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

lll tell you the Panasonic 220 is a super player for the money (it was given the C-Net editors choice award) . the playback quality of DVDs and Bluray is excellent its load time is very quick loading times.
I agree that if I had the money OPPO would be in my system but its too much.


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

You are correct tony, that Panny is a great player!! I was only referring to the size and build of the Oppo. They are making the players smaller and smaller.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I expect that at some point the players will be as small as the portable CD Walkman we used to carry around with us although I shudder to think of what the longevity and quality will be like if they get that small. I still have my portable CD player made by RioVolt that played CDs as well as burned mp3 CDrs. and it still works.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I know you're pain Tony. I got the same player this summer to replace a non-3D Panny, and my sat receiver is too big to sit on top now (no other option), so I plan to make an oak upsidedown U shelf to go over the player just so I put my sat receiver on it. The heft of the old player made me wonder too, since the new one is a flea-weight in comparison. I liked the form factor of the older BD35/60 players and the BDT220 is just a bit too small in my opinion, but performance is what counts, I guess, and that seems to still be there. I really like the fact that it plays so many formats, including mp3s from DVDs and thumbdrives. It will even play from an external hard drive plugged into the USB port (I think there is some top limit on memory size there).


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

I know exactly what you mean -- and hence, as was stated, why I love the aesthetics of my Oppo BDP-83...

Indeed, all the players today look like disposable, plastic wedges you just slip inside your media cabinet or something with no real purpose; the Oppos continue the component look with real brushed aluminum faceplates (LOVE that feature on all electroncs) and somewhat beefy chassis dimensions that make them look and feel like "standard" old-school components. The problem is also that everything is moving towards this "streaming/clouding/internet" etc. trend in entertainment and thus in electronics, and no one sits down to actually WATCH a motion picture in a living room anymore. It's like the BD players have no real purpose unless they're bogged down with interactive/online features and the like, but to me, that's not the point of placing a physical disc in a media player -- I want to be engaged in the film, with full lossless audio and high definition video, uncompressed and untouched by some digital download or streaming method. And that's the direction all the players from the major mames have been taking.

This "seriousness of purpose" Oppo continues to build into their players is the reason why I'd stick with this brand -- sure, there are still companies such as Denon who build oversized monsters of flagship players for $2K that look tons more purposeful than your $200 Panasonics or Sonys or Samsungs that look like you can slip them in your wallet they're so narrow, but most people can't afford that, and Oppo brings it within reason at the sweet spot of $500...:T


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Osage I agree with you 100%!


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

^^^

:T:T:T


----------

